# Threshing Machine Flatcar Load



## Eric M. (Jan 3, 2008)

A while back I posted some pictures and information about a Case threshing machine that I kitbashed. I have updated pictures and information on my blog. The threshing machine was originally purchased to use as a piece of "rolling stock" for my custom live steam tractor, but it makes a nice flat car load too. Here is one of the updated photos:









If you are interested, please take a look at my posting about the threshing machine by  clicking here.  At the bottom of the post you can also find a link to a gallery with many more detailed pics.


Thanks for looking.


 Regards,


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

That's about what they looked like! A nice new one going to some proud owners.


----------



## Eric M. (Jan 3, 2008)

I just updated my blog so the threshing machine post is now buried under another unrelated post.  Here is a direct link back to the threshing machine post so you don't need to wade through any of my other projects to get there.


Thanks again for looking.


 Regards,


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, very nice job... Looks great.


----------



## crashbig (Aug 29, 2008)

That looks wonderful, we try to run one every year at the Northen Illinios Steam power Club. Its first come first serve so who ever gets their traction engine to her first gets to run her. Quite a sight when the straw is flying out the other end, kids love to play in it but sure is itchy.








This is our double cylinder Keck Gonnerman, does quite good job of runnin the thresher or saw mill.


----------

